# Some almost done pics.



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have all the interior parts now Gotta straighten up the sound system wiring, and install the passengers seat......arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*...AND a couple engine pics*

We have been spending some time hiding wires, hooking up hoses, etc.....NOTE: the polished metal heater hose mounted along the blower and A/C compressor.......


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice work, Eric.

Looks like top notch fabrication and execution.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jmt455 said:


> Nice work, Eric.
> 
> Looks like top notch fabrication and execution.


:agree. What is the unit in the glove box?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents, Paul, the unit in the glove box is a computer for the 4l80e transmission. The switch is a relay to shut the fuel pump off, besides needing 'key on" to power it up. E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

_Man_ that looks good. I think you may have problems keeping the pizza from sliding out of the box on the way back home, though.....or at best, it'll be all wadded up on the tail end side of the box from the G forces....IF you can hook it up!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice nice nice.... :cheers

However, that one photo that was titled "burnout" -REALLY- needs to be a video... 

Bear


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice. I still really like the extra gauge pods in the dash. Great execution


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THANKS! ...Bear, I'll get to the burnout video soon....still have a lot of Storm damage around the house to fix.....:willy:


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

fancy! I am thinking my back would not get sore in those seats, as they do in my worn out 66 "buckets"!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*pics*

WOW!!!!! That is the coolest dash pad I've seen yet!!!! (Is that of your own design?). That little "riser" sticking out of the hood should prove to be a very ominous and formidable piece of machinery to be reckoned with!!!!! Hats off and a very deep bow!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you!...The dash is my design. The pad was recovered by JUST DASHES in California. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

leekm.....the seats are VERY comfortable. I am 6'1" and have a VERY bad back (3 herniated discs) ...plenty of support.....Ppurfield has a pair in his 67 also...he is at least 6'8" tall! Eric:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> leekm.....the seats are VERY comfortable. I am 6'1" and have a VERY bad back (3 herniated discs) ...plenty of support.....Ppurfield has a pair in his 67 also...he is at least 6'8" tall! Eric:cheers



Eric is correct -- I'm 6'9" tall and my 2005 GTO seats, which include lumbar supports, are VERY comfortable on long cruises. I kept the original front bench seat, which needed a full restoration.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a 1970 GTO "Judge" clone this past Saturday. It had latemodel buckets in it.....they looked "at home" there. The seat dimensions are very close to originals....the back seats however, are not. Eric


----------

